# Interior Rod Roof Racks For SUVs



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey everyone. I finally got rid of my old vehicle and picked up a new to me, used small SUV. Does anybody know of a good inerior rod roof rack mount system? The only thing I've found so far is this site. Anybody have these or know of anything better?

http://www.autoanything.com/atv-rv-boat/20A52815A1.aspx


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try cabelas thats where I got mine


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

*SUV Roof Rack*

I don't know if this will work for you. My SUV is dedicated (almost) to fishing, salt, fresh, whatever. I used 2/2's and built a rod frame that sits in the back behind the passenger seat (right side). I used a vertical rod holder on top of the rack's two cross members. I can carry 5 poles and not worry about them moving around. I can also easily pick out the one, two or three rods I need, plus I have room in he back for buckets, tackle bags etc. Total cost of this set-up less than 20 buck's including the rod holder. 

Hope this helps


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*rod racks*

Hey Snookmook, BPS has what you're looking for. I have the strap kind and it has done well by me for 6 years. I have a 95 Explorer and can fit 8ft rods with no problem. strap is adjustable and can be made rigid. I also crry 90% of my tools around if that gives you any indication, and 3 fly rods, waders, OM 12ft surf rod so on and so forth If you have a store near you check it out I know you'll find it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Check out Mr.Melcher's add:

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69298

This what you looking for?


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> Hey everyone. I finally got rid of my old vehicle and picked up a new to me, used small SUV. Does anybody know of a good inerior rod roof rack mount system? The only thing I've found so far is this site. Anybody have these or know of anything better?
> 
> http://www.autoanything.com/atv-rv-boat/20A52815A1.aspx


Hey snook, those look really nice man, but if it was me i would just buy something cheaper than that, those things are too pricey for me. you can check this out at dicks sporting goods. 
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2291562&sr=1&origkw=rod holders


Me personally, i bought two of these berkley deluxe rod holders(http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_13323____SearchResults). these pics are from BPS, i couldn't find pics on dicks website, but at dicks they cost me $20 for two, then spent $7 on some wood at home depot and drilled those rod holders in the wood and put them in my car. My buddy Crawfish helped me do it. and it only took us 15 minutes to do everything. it took us more time to set up his table saw and measure my car than it took us to drill the rod holders in the wood and install it in my car. IMO you should do something like that, save yourself the money and spend it on fishing. that's just me though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here ya go

http://www.rodsaver.com/04_rodsaver/VRC.html


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. That gives me some other options.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*here's another example...*

i got tired to my rods sliding from side to side while turning so, i took a Rapala wall mounted rod rack and used it in my truck, '02 4Runner

i have found that when i have all my rods in the truck the weight on the toneau cover is a bit excessive, so i will be adding 2 support legs for added stability. but this should get your creative juices flowing even more, now that you have seen it.

have fun!!! hope this helps


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.rodsaver.com/04_rodsaver/VRC.html


yeah I use one that I made like this. I like it because it is easy to put in and take out and it can carry all the rods I need. Plus if you put a nice heavy rod on the two ends then you can just leave all the rods strapped in unhook it and use the two rods as carry handles and carry them to and from the car all at once. And I know for mine I can get the straps a lot tighter to the point of being rigid so they dont dangle down to low and hit everyone in the head.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> yeah I use one that I made like this. I like it because it is easy to put in and take out and it can carry all the rods I need. Plus if you put a nice heavy rod on the two ends then you can just leave all the rods strapped in unhook it and use the two rods as carry handles and carry them to and from the car all at once. And I know for mine I can get the straps a lot tighter to the point of being rigid so they dont dangle down to low and hit everyone in the head.





Fishman said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.rodsaver.com/04_rodsaver/VRC.html


This is the exact one that I was refering to, I really like it but I think my next one will be a rod saver.


----------



## canman (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a 95 astro and use the overhead clothes hangers(4) and two broom handles covered in foam pipe insulation.In the ends I put bent hanger wire and all my rods are up out of the way and easy access. Get home and take them out until next time. Really cheap, but the wife wanted to know what went with the broom.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

As usual, a day late and a dollar short, but I use the Rodloft Pro FWIW. I bought it at Cabela's. A little pricey, but I think it works great. I manage to haul my 2-piece 13' rods with it just fine. Of course I have a 2000XJ which may have a little more room for the longer rod, but I am very happy with the holder.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------

